# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  انتخاب GSM  موبایل

## hajismaili

بعضی از موبایل ها ی GSM تمام قابلیت های مودم های  GSM  را ندارند مثلا بعضی از AT Command ها را نمی شناسند.موبایلی را می توانید معرفی کنید که تمام خصوصیاتی را که یک مودم GSM داراست را در بر داشته باشد؟ با تشکر

----------


## noorsoft

نوکیا 6020 و 3220
زیمنس tc35

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

sony ericsson z 530i - sinyericsson w810

----------


## d68715

990  sony  p

----------

